# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Разное для фотолюбителей и коллекционеров...

## ex-tiger

*Продам то, что видите на фото* (большая линза  в обойме продана, но есть поменьше диам 70мм от древнего Ленинграда  )


Цены от 20 (фильтры/линзы) и до 150 грн. (большой резак, кофр).  Их регулирую сам в зависимости от настроения )))

*В соседней моей теме есть отличные книги по фотографии.*

Готов к обоснованному торгу и дружественному диалогу.

Вопросы- в ЛС.

----------


## Andreiyy

реле времени просто бомба оно ламповое зто как ламповый звук  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Destiny Soul

А какой размер того махонького желтого фильтра? Если 35,5, я его хочу)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.10.2015 в 19:08 ----------

И какой это экспонометр? Ленинград-сколько?

----------


## Pushystyj

> И какой это экспонометр? Ленинград-сколько?


  Это просто Ленинград. Или ленинград-1, если хотите.

----------


## Destiny Soul

> Это просто Ленинград. Или ленинград-1, если хотите.


 я хочу ленинград, который работает

----------


## Pushystyj

Для этого нужно договориться с ТС, встретиться и проверить данный экземпляр, я так себе думаю.

----------


## ex-tiger

> Для этого нужно договориться с ТС, встретиться и проверить данный экземпляр, я так себе думаю.


 спасибо за участие, но *г-н Destiny Soul сообщил мне, что экспонометр ему в принципе никакой не нужен*, 
хотя я не поленился и проверил работоспособность моего древнего Ленинграда. Все работает.

----------


## ex-tiger

добавлю 2 софита на струбцинах (диам 22 см) с керамическими патронами.
Цена=150 грн пара или 100 грн/шт.

----------


## ex-tiger

*софиты проданы*

----------


## Imruls

есть линза на 1 диоптрий? ищу, вдруг у вас есть. диаметр от 50 мм. нужна с фокусным расстоянием в один метр или примерно с таким...

----------


## ex-tiger

*чего нет, того нет, а остальное в продаже ...*

Доп. фото кофра для оптики. Цена=150 грн (без содержимого)

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже*

уточню размеры кофра на последних фото:
наружный размер (Ш*Д*В)=12*25*21 см

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже
*

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже-можно торговаться*

----------


## ex-tiger

остатки в продаже-можно торговаться

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже-можно торговаться*

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже-можно торговаться*

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже-можно торговаться*

----------


## ex-tiger

*остатки в продаже-можно торговаться*

----------


## sirey

Кофр без оптики куплю за 40 грн.

----------


## ex-tiger

> Кофр без оптики куплю за 40 грн.


 готов снизить цену, но не на 70%

----------


## ex-tiger

*в продаже с адекватным  торгом*

----------


## ex-tiger

*в продаже с адекватным торгом*

----------


## ex-tiger

*много чего еще осталось, цены уже другие, спрашивайте..*.

----------

